# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Software update completed.

## I Robot

The software update is now completed. A list of the new features in the forum area can be found here.

We will be experimenting with some of the style aspects, and perhaps some of the features of the home page area, but those changes should change the look, not the functionality.

For folks who prefer typed lists to picture and text, here's a list of improvements:

* Multi-Quote
* Linked Quotes
* Mark Forums Read With AJAX
* New Buddy / Ignore List Editor
* Options Backup And Restore
* Private Message Preview In Notification Emails
* Auto-Resize Oversized Image Attachments
* 'Reason For Editing' On Quick Edit
* Unique Unsubscribe Link In Emails
* Plugin Manager Sorted By Product
* Save Search Preferences With AJAX
* Infraction System (Warning system)
* Default Sorting Option Per Forum
* Rate Threads With AJAX
* IP Resolution With AJAX
* Improved Proxy Support In Session Handling
* More AJAX Auto-Completion
* Paid Subscription Permissions
* Show Threads Or Posts From Quick Search Popup
* Phrase Types Identified By Field Name Only
* LastPostID Column In User, Thread And Forum Tables
* Extensive Signature Permissions
* Uploadable Signature Image System
* Improved Image Verification (Captcha)
* Enforced Required Profile Fields
* 'Find Updated Phrases' System
* Pop-Up List Of Attachments In A Thread
* Validation Of Admin Options
* Product Dependencies Support
* Paid Subscription Logging And Statistics
* APC Support For Datastore
* Description Field For Scheduled Tasks
* RSS Poster Robot allows import of RSS feeds into forums
* Latest version check and product URL for products
* Receive private messages from Buddies only option
* Show private forum option per forum
* Give reputation using AJAX
* Error prevention in upgrades
* Option to disable scheduled tasks
* Parsed signature storage for performance boost
* CRON tasks, profile fields, subs, holidays now phrased
* Option to sort forums by thread creation time
* Super moderator permissions
* Welcome private message at registration
* WYSIWYG front-end editing for announcements
* Plugin execution order control
* Flexible username validation
* Private message quota warning system
* Private message admin quota override ability
* Plain-text BBcode parser
* Cache of syndication data (external.php) for improved speed
* Email logging for diagnostics
* Improved performance in datastore failure handling
* Instant view of deleted / ignored posts using AJAX
* Centralized area to view posts awaiting moderation / deleted
* Admin help, scheduled tasks, FAQ now include product support
* CCBill support for paid subscriptions
* Attachment permissions per usergroup
* List posts / threads selected for inline moderation
* Full BCC support in private messages
* Podcasting support
* Atomic flood checking
* Image verification (Captcha) for guest posting
* Thumbnail display options - border / dimensions etc.
* Copy posts using inline moderation
* Announcements show when viewing new posts
* New built-in option types
* Resume paused attachment downloads
* Better webserver logging for POST requests
* Automatically remove thread redirects after set time
* Announcement DataManager
* Persistent D.O.B cookie for COPPA
* Improved master / slave database support
* Improved RSS syndication system


Please post here if you have any problems with the new features.

----------


## duncan drennan

Seems a bit slower - or is it just me?

Particularly after posting, or when doing a search (such as hitting "New Posts")

----------


## Dave A

I think it's because it is loading a confirmation page first, then the result.
I just tried the new post link and the server time to render was 0.01 seconds.

I particularly asked for the confirmation page to be activated because sometimes I hit reply, I get a server time out, I backpage, resubmit and find the post has loaded twice.

I solve it by deleting the second post.... and taking deep breaths and saying "Telkom doesn't hate me specifically, they do it to everybody".

We can disable the confirmation page feature if it really slows things down. Hard for me to tell. I'm on ADSL or HSDPA. It flies or it crashes - no inbetween.

Any other comments?

----------


## duncan drennan

I thought it might be something like that (just takes a second for the confirmation page). I don't have a problem either way.

----------


## I Robot

We've done another software update this morning and have enabled two extra features.

The first enables registered users to see who else is viewing a particular forum or thread with them along with the thread sorting tools near the top of the page. 

Second, when reading a thread, there is now a "similar threads" box after the quick reply box near the bottom of the page. This lists any threads that appear to have related content to the one being read. Don't fret if it's not there - it simply means that no similar threads have been identified.

Lastly, the search function only indexes words of four letters or longer by default. However, I can add specific three or two letter words that may be important in searches. So far I've added "tax, uif, wsp, atr". Are there any others that should be added?

----------


## I Robot

I've enabled another form of tracking read threads. Previously, threads were automatically marked as read after 15 minutes of inactivity (or left the site for longer than 15 minutes).

The new method only marks the thread as read once you have read it - and will remember over multiple sessions. 

For existing members: In activating this function, the cookies have been reset which will highlight many threads that you have already read. Once you are satisfied that you have read all the latest threads, simply use the "Mark forums read" option from Quicklinks option on the navigation bar. This means that next time you visit, only updated material will be highlighted.

----------


## Dave A

I kept missing the "related threads" box at the bottom of threads as I was tending not to scroll down that far. Now I've collapsed the "quick reply" box at the bottom of the page and this has really helped. Of course, if I want to post a quick reply, I just expand the box again.

Amazing how you can tweak the page layout to suit yourself.

----------


## Dave A

> Lastly, the search function only indexes words of four letters or longer by default. However, I can add specific three or two letter words that may be important in searches. So far I've added "tax, uif, wsp, atr". Are there any others that should be added?


Add "BEE"

----------

